# Running CSST outside to grill on deck...



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

You might want to install two shut off valves, one for each application.


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

handy man88 said:


> You might want to install two shut off valves, one for each application.


Sounds like a plan. I have done a little research so far but I cant find anything for support while transitioning through an exterior wall. Is there any support connecting or specific way to put this through an exterior wall? Or just make a hole and caulk it? :laughing: :no:


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

tigerbalm2424 said:


> Sounds like a plan. I have done a little research so far but I cant find anything for support while transitioning through an exterior wall. Is there any support connecting or specific way to put this through an exterior wall? Or just make a hole and caulk it? :laughing: :no:


The manual from the gastite website will have all the specifics on what you describe.

From
http://www.gastite.com/homepage.php?pg=builders
links to
http://www.gastite.com/include/languages/english/downloads/pdfs/DIGuide2007.pdf

CSST is not a typical DIY endeavor. Most supply houses wont sell it to you w/o proof you have been trained and have a certificate to prove it and are a licensed plumber at least. That said, I have done one DIY CSST job after finding a local supplier that wanted my business. If you are really confident, have experience in gas pipe work, and are a good methodical DIYer, etc. I will tell you where you can get CSST online.

If it were me, I would install a shut off at the beginning of the line, before it splits, AND at at each appliance. The upstream one may not be required but its installation allows you to turn back on the gas to other appliances while you finish the new work.


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

Brik said:


> The manual from the gastite website will have all the specifics on what you describe.
> 
> From
> http://www.gastite.com/homepage.php?pg=builders
> ...


Thanks. I already ran copper line to the heater and its been working fine for a year or so. I decided now I would like to re-run the line in CSST and add a split so I can run a grill line. I already have a shutoff on the copper line where it T's off the main. 

PM the online site if you wouldnt mind. I know Menards sells the CSST but Im not sure about the connections or if there are any stipulations to buy. Guess I'll find out.:laughing:


----------



## Home Inspector (Nov 7, 2008)

*Home Inspector*

If you have natural gas, copper gas line is not acceptable. Also, the line being tapped into must be larger than 3/4" diameter in order to tap two new lines.


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

You have to have a shutoff at each device and a trap in each line.

It is all about supply.

A heater in the garage will probably take a larger line that the BBQ. If you split off a 3/4" line to the heater you might not have enough flow.

Anytime you have anything flowing in a pipe you will get non laminar flow which will cause increased back pressure. If it is long enough you could end up at 0 pressure.


----------

